# Zeit von mp3 berechnen



## lukasS (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier im Forum richtig bin, egal. Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Zeit von mp3s zu berechnen? Habe gehört, dass irgendwie 128 kBit/s = 1 MB = 1 Minunte seinen, k. A ob das stimmt, finde auch im Internet nichts gescheites.

Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke schonmal!

Lukas


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2004)

Diese Rechnung kommt schon hin. Wie genau muss es denn sein ?


----------



## lukasS (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe das Problem schon gelöst. Ich habe in mein Programm eine dll importiert, die diese Daten ausliest, berchnet usw.

Trotzdem würde mich das interessieren. Also bis auf die Sekunden wäre nicht schlecht (bsp 6:51). Diese 44 Hz oder haben damit nichts zu tun oder?


----------



## lukasS (14. Dezember 2004)

Ne Formel brauch ich zwar nicht mehr, ich wollte trotzdem herausfinden, wie das geht und ich hatte erfolg:

Man benötigt die Bitrate und die Dateigröße ich Bytes, dann folgendes:

länge in Sekunden = ((Bitrate/8) * 1024) / Grösse in Bytes

Bei mir klapps 

Lukas


----------



## Rico7777 (17. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

könnt Ihr mir Bitte vielleicht sagen, wie ich die Dateigröße berechne? wenn ich folgende Daten habe:  Bitrate 5 kbit/sec  und  Dauer 5 min  und  30 sec  
wie groß ist die Dateigröße?

vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2007)

5/8 kByte / Sekunde * (5*60+30)

5*330/8 = 206KByte

mfg chmee


----------

